# Emmrod Fishing Rods



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

So I see there are a couple of posts on here re: Emmrod Fishing Rods but not too much substance. I received one of these for Christmas and to say I'm a bit sceptical would be an understatement. Has anyone here had a decent fish with one and have any experience to share? I've yet to try it out...or even contemplate trying it, to be honest.

If you're not sure what I'm talking about, here's a link: http://www.emmrodsoz.com.au/ (no affiliation nor recommendation implied)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have not hooked up to a decent fish with mine yet (biggest fish about a 45cm bass) but I did use it for 3 days straight and managed to throw everything from a 3/8oz spinnerbait down to a Bassday FeatherCrank. Casting distance only max 20mtrs but fairly accurate once you have mastered it.

Overall I am very happy with it and can't wait to take it up north and try it out on some barra or out west on some cod.

I have a Packrod Casting 4 coil which they way can handle fish up to 25lb.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

Having fully exhausted my imaginative powers, the only situation I can envision one of these things proving to be at all useful might be if I had the need to unblock a drain.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> Casting distance only max 20mtrs


Interesting, the "buy this and get a free set of steak knives" ad I found on youtube for it, the presenter (after casting it maybe 12 metres) says it can cast at least 120 feet! 
(around 1:25)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've got an antennae on my old ute that would,probably make a,good blank for one of those.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Probably has a 1 or 2oz bit of lead on the end of it!


----------

